

Ask HN - Anyone working in thinktanks?   - vijayr

Working in thinktanks&#x2F;policy related jobs? Something that has significant positive impact on society?  If yes, could you tell us what kind of work it is, and how can one go about getting such a job?  It doesn&#x27;t need to be a coding job, but if it involves coding, that&#x27;s great too.
======
cl42
If you're still a student, a great way to get to know them is to attend the
various events they organize. Many of the thinktanks I've been involved in
hold events that allow students to attend for free, or at a really low cost.
It's great networking (everyone else is paying quite a bit to be there) and
you get to know the thinktank staff as well.

Volunteering could also be a good way to do things. Many of the people I know
in political parties, NGOs, etc. know people working in thinktanks as well.

~~~
vijayr
I'm not a student, and can't pay tons of money to attend either. That leaves
volunteering as the only option. I'd be more than happy if I can find a good
organization to volunteer with. Do you know of any?

------
cpaone
I am afraid I can't answer your question.

But I would be cautious about wanting to work in the world of thinktanks and
policy institutes. Thinktanks, like policy makers, are influenced heavily by
the ideology of the donors who support them.

One way you could make a significant, positive impact on society (without
compromising your conscience, I hope!) is to volunteer at your local homeless
shelter.

Good luck!

~~~
vijayr
I understand your point. I do spend some time volunteering - but I'd like to
work for a thinktank, at least for a while. It would be a good experience,
assuming it is an impartial organization. Thank you for your answer.

------
shloky
My first job out of school was at a thinktank. Spent a lot of time in those
circles. (Defense, security, energy etc.)

It's a terrible place to actually accomplish anything. Donors exchange money
(tax benefits) for furthering ideology. The metric of success is that. Not
impact on society.

I got more done as a consultant than as an analyst at a think tank.

To actually do something, consider NGOs like Ushahidi.

------
laurenstill
I interned some years ago at the IHMC in Florida, and am currently working in
a federally sponsored HIE workgroup. Both cases, it boiled do to who I knew,
and I worked my butt off for the first few weeks getting up to speed.

Do you have a specific industry, or cause?

~~~
vijayr
Environment, animals would be my first choice

